# Complete Garmin Livescope bundle sale or trade



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

$2000 or trade for guns or partial trade towards a UTV…

44280 just west of Brunswick 

Complete Livescope bundle perfect for ice fishing dock fishing kayak fishing rental boats small boats etc. Transducer can be mounted on the included pole or onto a trolling motor shaft. Comes with 93sv UHD head unit LSV32 Transducer with the box and cables. Comes in the Summit Fishing bag on the Summit shuttle with the optional swing arm and the ice fishing 36” mounting pole. Powered by a 30ah Marcum lithium battery and charger…all day into a he night set up that I’ve never run out of juice with. Also comes with all original hardware and GT52 down scan/side scan standard transducer and all original items that came with the head unit. 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

How old is this unit?


----------

